# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Has OAA ever conducted a survey from its membership?

## MVEYES

Hi all,

Has OAA ever conducted a professional survey from its membership as well as non members? Our state conducted such a survey to find out what opticians wanted from our state organization. It was pretty enlightening.


 :Cool:  Jerry

----------


## optigoddess

MV Eyes:  

I'd be curious to hear what the results were from your state's organization, as you said it was enlightening.

----------


## chip anderson

If they did you can bet it was like CLSA, it was something some manufacturer wanted to know.   No blind survey attempting to learn what the membership wanted.

Chip

----------


## MVEYES

I'll look up a copy of the survey and post it. Some of the items we found out :
1. Many non members of our Association didn't know the difference between our Association and the State Licensing Board. They thought that we were one in the same organization.

2. They wanted continuing education close to where they lived and more often.

I'll find the survey and give you all the info.

 :Cool:  Jerry

----------

